# Advice please - 5 point breastplate or regular one?....or none?.....



## Chloe_GHE (20 July 2010)

I'm THINKING about buying a breast plate to wear xc and sjing but can't decide...

a) to bother, is it just a fad? plus they are pretty £!
b) if I decide yes do I get normal or 5 point
c) what are the advantages of 5 point over normal?...
d) will introducing a breastplate irritate Soap who has never even gone xc in a martingale! (just normal bridle, flash and gag)
e) where can you get a nice cheap black breastplate?... 

If you can answer one of the above questions then you will be awarded a virtual 'smarty pants award' and 'breastplate guru status' 

Thanking you 
wasp stung of Wiltshire


----------



## deskbound (20 July 2010)

QR - I wouldn't go XC without. Personally find 5 points a massive faff and lots of tack - I use V checks (if there's no wither strap, an old flash strap works perfectly) and find they work just fine, with or without a martingale. Much of it is personal preference, but make sure you've got no shoulder movement restriction...


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 July 2010)

deskbound said:



			but make sure you've got no shoulder movement restriction...
		
Click to expand...

that's the thing we are doing lots of work in my lessons with almost no contact through a grid to get him to use his shoulder so I'm not that keen on the look of the 5 point coz it looks like it might feel restrictive....

what's a V check?.... like a normal hunting one?....


----------



## wench (20 July 2010)

mine goes in a normal one, no problems. I have a Cotswold sport one, if they still do them, I would get one of those, really cheap, good quality. You will need a cob size. (My 16.3 NH type tb is in a cob size one!)


----------



## SpottedCat (20 July 2010)

a) No, not just a fad, would never go XC without either a breast plate or a breast girth, think it is madness to do so in case of tack malfunction. There is a reason you never see top riders without one - WFP often goes XC without a martingale but still has a breastplate.

b) I personally prefer a hunting breastplate - but each to their own, there is also a reason why 5-point ones are popular!

c) Not sure as only have hunting ones!

d) No, I shouldn't think so - presumably you won't suddenly start putting a martingale on him for no reason, doubt he'll even notice TBH!

e) http://cotswoldsport.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76&products_id=231 - I actually have their hunting one but they don't have it in black, sorry.


----------



## _Rach_ (20 July 2010)

Chloe_GHE said:



			I'm THINKING about buying a breast plate to wear xc and sjing but can't decide...

a) to bother, is it just a fad? plus they are pretty £!*If you need one then surely its not a fad? there are expensive but you can get them cheap on ebay and the oli townend one isnt that ££ http://www.townendonline.co.uk/ecommerce/product.asp?PID=51*
b) if I decide yes do I get normal or 5 point *Which ever you prefer, If soaps saddle is likely to move I would get a 5 point, more contact with the saddle to stop it moving.*
c) what are the advantages of 5 point over normal?...*urmm......more dead sheep look pretty *
d) will introducing a breastplate irritate Soap who has never even gone xc in a martingale! (just normal bridle, flash and gag)*Most breastplate you can removed the martingale attachment so you could try without the martingale 1st.*
e) where can you get a nice cheap black breastplate?... 
*one word Ebay or http://bellbusksaddlery.co.uk/ElasticatedBreastplateMartingaleAttachment.aspx only £20!!! not a 5 point but still.*

If you can answer one of the above questions then you will be awarded a virtual 'smarty pants award' and 'breastplate guru status' 

Thanking you 
wasp stung of Wiltshire 

Click to expand...


my answers in bold, I hope


----------



## BBs (20 July 2010)

Mine made me go DC as the weekend 

And it was Baydale who told me I should have one 

I do have both tho, always evented Snoop in a breastplate (hunting style one). I dont find my new 5 point breastplate a faff to fit as its all clips and I just slide the girth straps through the other bits which are already done up and at the right length.

Its personally preference but I have found the saddle far more secure than before.

http://www.rbequestrian.co.uk/19896/products/Dever_5_Point_Breastplate_.aspx

This is mine, bought from Tiggas £140 in black/gold


----------



## Joss (20 July 2010)

I'll get the ball rolling shall I?  Personally I am not a great 5 point fan - tried one on my big horse as he was an ideal candidate with a big shoulder & tended to 'run up' behind the saddle when fit & I liked the idea of a secure fastening.  However, to have them attached effectively they are just a bit too snug for my liking & I couldnt help but think they must be restrictive.  I also think they are very ugly but that is purely a matter of personal preference.

A nice normal hunting breastplate looks smart & blends in nicely to the shoulders. Its only an 'insurance' policy & isnt going to actually hold your saddle on if something badly mal-functions but it will give you a few more seconds to slow down

I dont bother with 1 on my Intro horse but for Novice & above when the horse is using itself that bit more & one tends to be that bit quicker/more competitive we put one on.  I do also think a loose fitting running martingale attachment is a pretty good idea for XC.  Your lad obviously doesnt need one as such but if he was to make a bad mistake it could easily help keep your reins on the right side of the neck. If you have it loose enough it wont interfere when you dont want it too.

I got my last breastplate from Townfield Saddlers (at Badminton) good leather & reasonably priced although I needed the cob size for 16.1 KWPN gelding.


----------



## sam1am (20 July 2010)

Hehe how about this one?!
http://www.equestrianandpetequipment.co.uk/kitts-high-visibility-chequer-breastplate-p-3.html

seriously this is what i use, simple but efffective.
third down.
http://www.madetomeasurebridles.co.uk/martingales_breastplates.htm


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 July 2010)

thanks guys

saddle doesn't slip and has just been re flocked so fits better than ever so had never considered one as thought it was just to keep saddle in place, but ta Joss for giving me a heads up on the pros of martingale (saving reins) and the extra few secs stopping distance to be gained from a breastplate, hadn't thought about that....

we are only at intro STILL so I'm wondering if maybe I could wait until next season before buying one....

Just looked through the photos from AUW and scanned quite a few only spotted 3 riders without any type of saddle attachment and one of those was me!


----------



## BBs (20 July 2010)

Echo Joss, I picked up my hunting breastplate from Townfield - super quality and not expensive. Snoopy wears a cob size.

However, in the Dever he has to wear a large as they come up uber small.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (20 July 2010)

sam1am said:



			Hehe how about this one?!
http://www.equestrianandpetequipment.co.uk/kitts-high-visibility-chequer-breastplate-p-3.html

seriously this is what i use, simple but efffective.
third down.
http://www.madetomeasurebridles.co.uk/martingales_breastplates.htm

Click to expand...

the elasticated event breastplate is really nice I like that, and I wonder if they could do it with dark green elastic?.....


----------



## saz5083 (20 July 2010)

Mark Todd do one with green elastic and black leather. I currently use a plain black leather hunting breastplate but our colours are green and yellow so Im trying to justify buying a new one


----------



## Sol (20 July 2010)

I have a nice, cheap elasticated one from a local tack shop  Don't think it's any particular brand but it's nice quality. 
Only got it as I found the saddle tended to move back a touch on my last horse but it goes on Dan now as standard (can't be bothered buying a martingale!) as it's just an extra precaution. I wouldn't want to do XC at any level without as it was only doing small steps out of water the first time I noticed that all of a sudden my mares ears seemed very far away!


----------



## sam1am (20 July 2010)

old mill saddlery in N.I made mine like you chloe I love green!
Pic whilst in action:


----------



## deskbound (20 July 2010)

QR - silly open plan office - V check is like hunting but with the long bits across the shoulders in elastic.  I picked one up from Tiggas recently, really nice and doing the job very well. Am sure you'll find a myriad around the place, all much of a muchness but make sure the leather is decent...


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (20 July 2010)

It is very easy to get elasticated 'Y' breastplates in green (with a white stripe some times!) downunder so I would imagine you should be able to find one in Engerlad!
If not let me know...


----------



## kerilli (20 July 2010)

normal Y shape are fine, never had a problem, never had 1 rub. I won't go xc without one either. Get one asap, you! Nice fluffy sheepskin noseband cover in black or brown for the bit that crosses over the mane is a nice touch imho...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 July 2010)

i personally HAVE to use a 5point, as otherwise stars ridiculously long shoulders shove my saddle back round his hips! (and yes it is properly fitted, he just has hugely flexible and very long shoulders, so theres a lot of movement).
tried an elastic V style and bog standard hunting and neither helped as much as the 5point.

and its pweeeeeetty!!!!!!


----------



## LEC (20 July 2010)

Love my racing breastplate more than anything. it looks smart and works well. I used a V check last year and also liked it but still had more normal breastplate as like to see a safety strap! I hate the look of the 5 point breastplates.


----------



## georgiegirl (20 July 2010)

I have a 5 point but have stopped using it and gone back to my good old hunting breastplate, no idea why really i just think the normal one looks more comfortable?

I wouldnt go xc without one.....i used mine a winch to get me back on once when i was hanging down near the ground somewhere near my horses shoulders, poor lad stood like a rock whist i desperately tried not to touch the floor! (we went on to jump clear mind!)


----------



## CrazyMare (20 July 2010)

I have a hunting breastplate, and I used to use it whenever I went XC - because my saddle had a tendancy to slip. Replaced girth with a non elasticated leather one and solved that problem.

Kept the hunting breastplate and used it sometimes, but have now found a 5 point in pony size - am considering as extra 'saddle security', along with the over girth I've just been given!


----------



## aregona (20 July 2010)

my oliver T breastplate arrived this morning, 5 point. £60 including postage and its very nice for the money.


----------



## KatB (20 July 2010)

I had a 5point on goddy because of his huge shoulder, I liked the extra security. However, he jumped better without it, so I sold it! Use an elasticated v check on madam, with martingale.


----------



## jenbleep (20 July 2010)

Question - 

I like the look of the elasticated breastplate here (third photo down)

http://www.madetomeasurebridles.co.uk/martingales_breastplates.htm

What are peoples opinions on these, would you say that they do the job well?!


----------



## Kokopelli (20 July 2010)

I think 5 point are good but your paying a lot extra for what it is.

If your worried about teh fact he's never had a martingale you could get just a breast plate and not have martingale attachments. I got a plain one like this from my local tack shop, you just gotta look around.


----------



## simplyhunting (20 July 2010)

Had a 5 point on my mare for sj and xc as she's a big shouldered girly. Felt it did save me once jumping over a drop into water when saddle slipped sideways , felt breastplate 'hold' it and prevent it from spinning off the side! rather useful 

 However found it more of a chore on tack cleaning! So do prefer the traditional hunter style ones with the straps across the withers (like this part as its an extra holding on handle -just in case  especially useful when riding the baby's!) Never gone xc without a breastplate tbh.


----------



## TheMule (20 July 2010)

I use a very basic elasticated breast girth which is fabulous- a perfect neck strap for tricky moments and a lot of saddle security.
I dont like V checks so much as they pull down at the front of the saddle if they come into play. 5 points can be too restrictive to the jump a nd I've seen several really lose their jump in them.


----------

